# Can you type the Quirky King!!



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

OrangeAppled said:


> I
> I would ask you what kind of questions do you choose the T option and which do you tend to choose F?


After reading this, I am more T in my mindset. I don't think I ever thought in terms of "concepts of value". I naturally classify objects (or attempt to my best ability). I too can be indifferent to stuff around me but not because I don't find them significant, but that they are not interesting. Just restating things to see If I understand it enough. XSXPs focus on experiences of the moment. Ji acts as a filter to which experiences are taken. ISFP focuses on the experiences that are meaningful. ISTP focuses on experiences that are interesting. I am the latter. I that a good way of describing it?


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

I think I found out how to settle on things. What type correlates with the following temperament/interaction order?

Temperament Order:
1-Improviser
2-Theorizer
3-Stabilizer
4-Catalyst

Interaction Style: 
1-Chart the Course
2-Behind the Scenes
3-In Charge
4-Get Things Going


----------



## wintryghost (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello all,

I got a notification about this thread, but being new to this site (and forum-style sites in general) I can't pull that up, I only know someone tagged me in it. Can anyone link me to the original questionnaire?


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

wintryghost said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got a notification about this thread, but being new to this site (and forum-style sites in general) I can't pull that up, I only know someone tagged me in it. Can anyone link me to the original questionnaire?


Hello. I don't believe you were tagged in here (but you can still hang around if you want) Welcome to the the forums!!


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Still a bit uncertain. I want to hear the great Beer Guardian's say @tanstaafl28.

Edit: Just Included @Jinsei's questionnaire to make things easier.

SCENARIO

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
*
Response: I would be distraught. I would then understand that she withdrew from me to protect me from the pain of losing her. I would also feel bad that I am not with her during such a time. Even though she broke off our relationship, we're friends right? I'll stick by them.* 


*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process._

*Response: I would help. Why not? If we're getting along well, no reason to reject. I would feel it would be mean to refuse to help unless factors prevent so (ie schedule) . If it does not actually involve copying my answers, no fear in being punished for cheating either. I would help them to the best of my ability, unless it really cuts into my down time. Plus, she/he would owe me an unofficial favor. 

**SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
_

*Response: I would favor the first project. I don't really like to work on really detailed projects, and I hate working on things for too long (plus, I not really motivated when I'm by myself). Project 1 also seem more of my style, more reward oriented. There is more of a chance to have a significant affect on operations. 
*
*SCENARIO 4*
*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

*​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
*Response: If they are tossing out ideas, I would do the same. That is the purpose of groups, right, to band together to get a result.* 
*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
*Response: I would binge game and whatever else (eating drinking, exercise, etc). No deep reason why, I just enjoy doing them. Drawing non-physical energy? I just recharge doing things that I like. If it peaked my interest, I'm focused.
*

*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

*​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_

*Response: I would say Artist, Engineer, can't say what the third would be, Teacher maybe? It wasn't really hard to choose but not easy either. Even at 25, I still don't know what I want to do. I chose Artist because I like making things look good. However, I would be in the typical way like art galleries. This leads to my next one, Engineer. If I have any talent, it's working on things. I likes cars specifically. So. I would put my artistic focus toward cars and make them look good. So I guess I would steer toward Aero Designer. 
**SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

View attachment 295170
​
_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
_

*I can't say anything stood out apart from the few green trees next to the river. They stood out because of the contrast of color, the lush trees against the canyon face. Anyway, I did not really find the photo interesting just because (a bit boring, but I never been one to focus on photos).
*
* *





*Scenario 1*
The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.

Fe:


May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
Fi:


May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO

_**Things to be aware of**
_

_Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
_Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
_ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
_Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
_Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
_Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_

*Scenario 2*
The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.

Fe: 


Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
Fi


Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values

_**Things to be aware of**
_

_Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
_Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
_Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _

_Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
_Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _

*Scenario 3*
The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.

Te


Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
Ti


Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.

_**Things to be aware of**
_

_Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _

*Scenario 4*
The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.

Te


Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
Ti


Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)

_**Things to be aware of**_

_F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
_N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
_Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _

*Scenario 5*
This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.

Introversion


May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
Extroversion


May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction

_**Things to be aware of**_

_Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
_Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
_The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _

*Scenario 6*
This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.

Primary T


May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought

Primary F


May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people

Aux / Tert F and T


May express both motives from above

_**Things to be aware of** 


Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
_
Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti 


Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*

Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe


Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*

Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi


Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*

Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te


Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*


*Scenario 7*
This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.



T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be

_**Things to be aware of** 


Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
_


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

@fartspeare Many say I'm ESTP. Do I sound like one?
@TyranAmiros You're good at typing! What say you?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> @fartspeare Many say I'm ESTP. Do I sound like one?
> @TyranAmiros You're good at typing! What say you?


If you think of your last two functions, and if they're somethin9 you realise are not your way of livin9, that can help you bi9 time.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

The only real debate, IMO, is between ISTP and ESTP. I lean ESTP for a number of reasons:
1. An ISTP generally looks for confirmation to, well, confirm. Then move on--ISxPs like things settled. ESTPs tend to enjoy leaving things more open, as you do. The Se process is more important the Ti goal.

2. Inferior Ni seems about right for your answers. That is to say, there's clearly a desire for the Absolute, but it's suppressed in favor of the Real.

3. The use of Fe is too deliberate and controlled to be inferior. There's not enough social awkwardness/ambiguity for inferior Fe.

I could go on, but I think ESTP is clear. If you're not convinced, try pretending you're each for a day and act in the stereotypical manner of each. Report back on what you did and how it felt.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

TyranAmiros said:


> The only real debate, IMO, is between ISTP and ESTP. I lean ESTP for a number of reasons:
> 1. An ISTP generally looks for confirmation to, well, confirm. Then move on--ISxPs like things settled. ESTPs tend to enjoy leaving things more open, as you do. The Se process is more important the Ti goal.
> 
> 2. Inferior Ni seems about right for your answers. That is to say, there's clearly a desire for the Absolute, but it's suppressed in favor of the Real.
> ...


Understanding the functions, I can't really say I'm a J dom. I don't really care about logical consistency, or an internal value system (ji), or seek some external conformity (Je). Se dom can work as my only goal is to enjoy life and make things aesthetically pleasurable. All the while, I'm a homebody (not usual for ESTP) that is deliberate about my actions (or could that be just developed thinking?).


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

TyranAmiros said:


> I could go on, but I think ESTP is clear. If you're not convinced, try pretending you're each for a day and act in the stereotypical manner of each. Report back on what you did and how it felt.


Maybe you're right. I am leaning toward ESTP. Just to finalize things, in what ways would an Se dom differ from a Ti dom?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am trying to establish if your hesitations are inferior Ni or inferior Fe

If you had to pick... do you trust your ability to read the situation and understand underlying things more, or trust to navigate socializing more (note that does not mean you can't have social anxiety) I am saying are you doubting your interactions with people themselves more or doubting some of your take on the situation at hand more ? 

I can't tell if your social anxiety is from inferior Fe or inferior Ni. 

Have you been known or more prone to react & act impulsive regretting a behavior or delivery in retrospect more often?
Or
Have you been know to hesitate a lot wishing you would have served some of your primal guy reactions?


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Sensational said:


> If you had to pick... do you trust your ability to read the situation and understand underlying things more, or trust to navigate socializing more (note that does not mean you can't have social anxiety) I am saying are you doubting your interactions with people themselves more or doubting some of your take on the situation at hand more ?
> 
> I can't tell if your social anxiety is from inferior Fe or inferior Ni.
> 
> ...


I would have to say that I would rely on my ability to read the situation more.

As for being hesitant or impulsive, it depends on age. Childhood to mid teens, I was impulsive, since then, hesitant and calculating.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My personal view is you seem more Ni tert. You seem to have more reassurance with Ni than a younger ESTP usually does (you seem to have more assurance in it than even myself at almost 34). 

Example:
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I trust them, but don't act on them till I have somewhat concrete confirmation. Like if I have a vibe about someone, I won't treat them differently till they prove otherwise. 

That really stuck out to me. ESTP often will question intuition, and often react before thinking. Vs trust their intuition (like an ISTP) who would also use Ti first to assess before their Se.

Actually my Ti & Se use are close so I always struggle typing between ISTP vs ESTP myself. Also I am socially withdrawn at times. How I broke it down was establishing my inferior is Ni. Maybe really assess which is your inferior. To me it sounds like Fe.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know how accurate it is but I relate to Ti the most as a dominant function according to MBTI-Notes. I bolded what I relate with.



Pastelle said:


> Just to make things more clear, this is where I predominantly get my understanding of the functions from *@mbti-notes*.
> What I resonate with the most is bolded.
> 
> Dominant:
> ...


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

What do you get on this: Big Five Personality Test


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Turi said:


> What do you get on this: Big Five Personality Test


OH! You didn't have to return. I believe I annoyed you enough. Still, Thanks!

Extroversion
||||||||||||48%
Orderliness
||||||||||40%
Emotional Stability
||||||||||||||||62%
Accommodation
||||||||||34%
Inquisitiveness
||||||30%

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCUEN
Your Primary type is Noncurious


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Pastelle said:


> OH! You didn't have to return. I believe I annoyed you enough. Still, Thanks!
> 
> Extroversion
> ||||||||||||48%
> ...


All good.

I believe RCUEN and Non-curious primary type would be essentially an ISTP in mbti, LSI-Se in socionics, does the Se subtype fit:

Socionics Types: LSI-ISTj Subtypes


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Turi said:


> All good.
> 
> I believe RCUEN and Non-curious primary type would be essentially an ISTP in mbti, LSI-Se in socionics, does the Se subtype fit:
> 
> Socionics Types: LSI-ISTj Subtypes


Sorry for the wait, had to reacquaint myself with socionics. That LSI-Se does sound a little like me but I always test as an ISTj or ESTp.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi, I saw in another thread you might need some help with this, so I couldn't resist peeking in here. 

I agree with the general tendency to type you xSTP. I have noticed across your answers though that you seem to have a tendency to watch how things develop instead of actively looking into things. That screams introvert to me. I mean, we can look into Fe/Ni development all we want, but at some point there's the distintion that SeTi wants to jump into things first and react to what is happening, while TiSe likes to sit back a bit until it knows how and when to jump in. 

Of course you can't take individual situations as proof of anything, but if it's a tendency that keeps on popping up, that's a clear pattern that you might be able to use for this. I'm saying I see an ISTP here.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry it's taken me forever to reply to this, @Pastelle. I saw a lot of Se in your answers to the questionnaire at the beginning. Probably more Se than Ti, to be honest. I feel like you're more extroverted in general. Doesn't mean you like to party all the time. I identify as an Extrovert as well. Just means you focus more outwards and are attuned to what's going on outside of yourself. 

The Ti-doms I know for some reason all tend to be some of the most introverted people I know, despite how Extroverted they can get while talking about the things that really interest them. Even my husband (an INTP) who enjoys interacting with people still comes off as "Introverted" somehow in his interactions with people. 

Also, I know a ton of Extroverts who have social anxiety. I think I know more Extroverts than Introverts who have social anxiety for some reason, actually. 

I don't know, though. I'm not this highly energetic person, but I find I like to surround myself in environments where things are happening around me. Going to coffee shops, going to someplace outside of my house - unless I'm involved and engaged with something on the internet, of course. But I tend to get restless at some place. I want to be out and about, even if it's walking around and not necessarily engaging with people - I want to go out and see things, wonder about things. 

What about you, though? Like @Drecon says, Se-doms will generally be more outwardly focused and attuned to things in their environment and engage with them in some way. The ESTPs I know can be bright and have razor sharp wit, but still have a pretty fun adventurous side to them. One ESTP I'm friends with actually majored in architecture at an art school. Quite the aesthetic sense. He can be private about some things, but he's a fairly sociable guy. He is always interested in getting into other peoples' heads and engaging them. 

The Ti-doms I know... without exception, they are always overlaying that internal framework over the world and trying to make that framework ever more consistent with itself. Always trying to be able to define and categorize things according to it. Generally I have noticed they seem more interested with that internal activity than engaging the world around them, even if they do like to talk about ideas and whatnot with the people around them.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

@Jewl Thanks for your input. I am curious, how much intuition did you see in me? I always thought I have decent intuition but ESTP places it in the inferior position.


----------

